# White bass



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone doing any good fishing for Whitebass in the creeks yet?

Wondering if they are running up the creeks yet.......


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I caught a few today in a creek mouth, but I wouldn't say they are running hard yet. The bait is there, though, so the fish shouldn't be too far behind...


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

right now I would be guessing that a good chunk are already up in the tribs with the recent rain. around cinci you should start picking them up at the dam in a week or so, right now they will be near the points and creeks just downstream. most should be at the creek mouths however, get out before the crowds do, search with the usuall but if they are slow cast a smallish jigging spoon at them and snap it, killer early season.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Any Updates by chance?


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I should add Im on Vacation next week, like to hit the creeks.........


----------

